# Propolis Tincture Question



## WTS (Feb 2, 2018)

Ziggy, I've had that happen when the pure grain alcohol (PGA) ie. Everclear evaporated and the concentration got stronger. I just kept adding PGA, remixing and evaporating entel it got the way I wanted it.

I did separate out some that would not stay dissolved. I think wax and impurities will separate out first.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Have there ever been any studies done on propolis being good for human consumption? or is this a topical product? Thanks, I’m curious.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

ziggy389 said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> The ground propolis has turned into a huge glob in the alcohol. Never did that before....
> 
> ...


Is this your own propolis that might have a bunch of wax in it, or did it come off a propolis mat? I like to break mine up into fine chunks and usually use Everclear and they dissolve into a sediment at the bottom. I do shake it multiple times a day.

The only time I've used rubbing alcohol as the solvent (for external use only), that was pre-ground propolis that came from Russia off ebay.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Cloverdale said:


> Have there ever been any studies done on propolis being good for human consumption? or is this a topical product? Thanks, I’m curious.


There are some scientific studies done that show the benefits of propolis. Probably not as many as the skeptic is looking for to "prove" that it works, but I've been taking it for a number of years and find it very beneficial.

Here is one of many if you google it. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5549483/


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

ziggy389 said:


> .....
> 
> Last time I did this, the propolis powder dissolved immediately into the everclear...
> 
> Opinions please! Thanks


I want to try this soon (got a liter of Everclear purchased).
Got lots of my own propolis all over (already collected and still to be scraped).

I think before you do this - you want to separate propolis from the impurities (wax, wood, etc).
One way to do it - mix the ground raw propolis with cold water.
The pure propolis will sink.
The impurities will float - scoop them away.
Drain the remaining propolis through some fabric/paper - then let the powder to dry.
Once dry, use as needed.

This is what I want to try.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

ruthiesbees said:


> ........but I've been taking it for a number of years and find it very beneficial.


Ruth,
Could you describe your ways of taking it and what are your indications (why are you taking, what are the positive changes you observe)?
Thanks!

PS: 
I want to have a set prepared for internal consumption, but really unsure why should I be taking it outside of colds/flues;
unless I have clear reasons to use it, unsure I need to use it.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

ruthiesbees said:


> There are some scientific studies done that show the benefits of propolis. Probably not as many as the skeptic is looking for to "prove" that it works, but I've been taking it for a number of years and find it very beneficial.
> 
> Here is one of many if you google it. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5549483/


May I ask what you use it for and how beneficial it is for you?


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Cloverdale said:


> May I ask what you use it for and how beneficial it is for you?


I have osteoarthritis from sports injuries as a teenager. So very sore knees, hips and ankles. (Have had both hips replaced since 2014). Because of the anti-inflammatory properties, it helps keep me off the NSAIDS that are so bad to take on a continuous basis (I also use bee sting therapy for the pain).

My husband started taking it a few years ago when he was diagnosed with high blood pressure and the Dr put him on medicine. He's now off that completely and his blood pressure is 126/80.

Neither of us get the full blown colds or flu anymore as we take it continuously so it is always in our system. I also have beeswax and propolis in a candle warmer bowl that sits next to my computer so the compounds are gently heated and vaporized into the air. Smells great and works well if you feel a tingle of a cold, just sit with that under your nose for a bit and breath deeply.

I am also using the propolis with honey in my conditioner, which does wonders for my hair.

My father was using high doses of propolis prior to starting his proton therapy for prostate cancer and the markers were coming down dramatically on just the propolis alone.

A lady at church is giving propolis and pollen to her 12 yr old dog that has been diagnosed with cancer. She is still around months later, when the vet said she wouldn't last too much longer after the diagnosis.

I think those are all my personal stories of propolis, but there are other instances out there as well. I think most people can benefit from taking a small dose a day to help prevent some of these problems that creep up on us as we age.

My preference for most of my propolis is in capsule form. The propolis has been processed with an alcohol solvent and then the liquid allowed to evaporated so it is a powder. I don't care for the taste of the liquid alcohol tincture, although I do have the one made with a non-alcoholic solvent and will sometimes mix that with honey.


----------



## ziggy389 (May 12, 2018)

Thanks everyone! I bought some everclear and tried that on another batch of propolis. It almost instantly dissolved everything.
Thats the difference between 180 proof and 100 proof I guess.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

ziggy389 said:


> Thanks everyone! I bought some everclear and tried that on another batch of propolis. It almost instantly dissolved everything.
> Thats the difference between 180 proof and 100 proof I guess.


OH!
You stated - alcohol.
100 is vodka, don't call that alcohol!

Have to have 180-190 proof for anything good.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

ruthiesbees said:


> ..........
> My preference for most of my propolis is in capsule form. The propolis has been processed with an alcohol solvent and then the liquid allowed to evaporated so it is a powder. I don't care for the taste of the liquid alcohol tincture, although I do have the one made with a non-alcoholic solvent and will sometimes mix that with honey.


Thank you for the tips!

Now, sounds like all you have to do is - purify the ground propolis and just use that powder as for you.
How do you make capsules?
I guess I need to google.

As per the tincture - you don't consume the tincture straight (way too strong).
You add the said number of tincture drops into your water and drink that.

The tincture is just a way to store the propolis in readily absorb-able form (liquid form absorbs the best).
So once made, no need to dry the tincture back (you are basically undoing the work already done).


----------



## A Novice (Sep 15, 2019)

Propolis is odd stuff. Not very uniform in its consistency.

I have mixed finely pulverized propolis with 95% grain alcohol (Everclear) and had great difficulty getting it to dissolve. 

Kept at 120F for 72 hours, and still only had about 50% dissolve. - You need a sealed container for this, as the alcohol is quite volatile.

I had removed the wax, so it wasn't wax that was undissolved.

So it varies.

If it turns to a lump when placed in liquid, it is most likely because the propolis or liquid were too warm.

It is a geed idea to chill both before mixing, as the propolis sticks to itself very aggressively at room temperature, but not at refrigerator temperatures.

Once it becomes a lump, the surface area available for dissolution is dramatically reduced, and the rate at which it dissolves is also dramatically reduced as a consequence.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

ruthiesbees said:


> I have osteoarthritis from sports injuries as a teenager. So very sore knees, hips and ankles. (Have had both hips replaced since 2014). Because of the anti-inflammatory properties, it helps keep me off the NSAIDS that are so bad to take on a continuous basis (I also use bee sting therapy for the pain).
> 
> My husband started taking it a few years ago when he was diagnosed with high blood pressure and the Dr put him on medicine. He's now off that completely and his blood pressure is 126/80.
> 
> ...


Thank you Ruth.


----------



## Rhop (Sep 13, 2018)

Is everyone harvesting their propolis from mats and or scraping frames? I am wondering if keeping these on year round is a good idea ( jax fl). Worried about SHB but would only use these mats on booming colonies


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Rhop said:


> Is everyone harvesting their propolis from mats and or scraping frames? I am wondering if keeping these on year round is a good idea ( jax fl). Worried about SHB but would only use these mats on booming colonies


I am only harvesting propolis off the special mats. The other propolis in my hives has too many bug parts in it. There also seems to be a difference in the propolis the bees stuff into the mats vs. everywhere else. The stuff in the mat is more of a resin and less waxy, although it still does have some wax in it when I put it in the tincture. But I'm not able to roll it up in a ball at all like I can the other stuff between the frames. As for the small hive beetles, they don't seem any worse in my colonies with the propolis mats than ones without.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Cloverdale said:


> Have there ever been any studies done on propolis being good for human consumption? or is this a topical product? Thanks, I’m curious.


yes there has
I consume some every week, more often if I feel the need.
GG


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

GregV said:


> Thank you for the tips!
> 
> Now, sounds like all you have to do is - purify the ground propolis and just use that powder as for you.
> How do you make capsules?
> ...


I would think the Tincture is for topical use. A propolis flavored Vodka would be interesting however..... 
You can get empty gell caps to fill on your own. I find that a bit boring. I "roll" the propolis in my hand and on a table, attempting to mix in the several type/colors/times of the year. When I get a slightly larger than a pencil stick of it, I store that in the fridge. Cool,, one can take a large knife and chop off a "pill" sized chunk and swallow with water. If you are predisposed to believe in surface area and the math of powdered propolis VRS a glob... Powdered mixes well and stores well with honey, A smear on a cracker can also be a good way to dose. chewing it will cause it to stick to your teeth, good if you are working on a tooth ache, not so much, for other applications. Experiment, basically swallowing a set amount is the goal , there are several ways to get it done. Not sure I would mess with stuffing capsules.
GG

P.S. legs and antenna digest fine, I sell the good stuff $60/pound on the net, the secondes is what I use for myself.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Gray Goose said:


> I would think the Tincture is for topical use. A propolis flavored Vodka would be interesting however.....
> You can get empty gell caps to fill on your own. I find that a bit boring. I "roll" the propolis in my hand and on a table, attempting to mix in the several type/colors/times of the year. * When I get a slightly larger than a pencil stick of it, I store that in the fridge. Cool,, one can take a large knife and chop off a "pill" sized chunk and swallow with water.* If you are predisposed to believe in surface area and the math of powdered propolis VRS a glob... Powdered mixes well and stores well with honey, A smear on a cracker can also be a good way to dose. chewing it will cause it to stick to your teeth, good if you are working on a tooth ache, not so much, for other applications. Experiment, basically swallowing a set amount is the goal , there are several ways to get it done. Not sure I would mess with stuffing capsules.
> GG
> 
> P.S. legs and antenna digest fine, I sell the good stuff $60/pound on the net, the secondes is what I use for myself.


Pretty cool you make this propolis "pencil" so to chop off of it the "pills".
Did not think of this.

I would not bother with the capsule stuffing I think.

Regarding the tincture - based on the grain/food-grade alcohol, totally fine for internal use.
You simply make few drops into a glass of water and drink the product (typically before meals).

I watched several videos of the "end-to-end" preparation and usage.
People reported cases when the conventional medicine would be useless - and yet the propolis-tincture regiment did the trick.

Last year I made iso-propyl alcohol tincture for external use - absolutely and ONLY for external use.
It will stain.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

I received my first issue of “2 Million Blossoms” today; of interest is the article titled Propolis for Bees written by Marla Spivak & Bridget Mendel. Also 2 written by Rusty Burlew, Kim Flottum, and a few others. Deb


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Gray Goose said:


> yes there has
> I consume some every week, more often if I feel the need.
> GG


Is it mostly for arthritis like Ruth uses it for?


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Cloverdale said:


> Is it mostly for arthritis like Ruth uses it for?


Propolis is a somewhat "anti bacterial , and anti fungal" I take it for general health and intestinal/gut issues. It helps to keep the flora in ballance, it will not kill the good strains. I take it daily when sick, I take it when too loose or too bound up. If I "suspect" food poisoning I take it, I go to any event where lots of folks a hacking , cophing, sneezing, I take it. I have stuck a wad on a tooth till i could schedule a root canal. I have not had meds or antibiotics for about 20 years.
It can be used for many ailments. Start slow take small amounts, build up. I alway take a little fresh when working on Hive cleaning.
IMO if you have an ailment try it, it really has no side effects. I guess I have a little bit 8-10 times a month. less in feb more in Sept due to weather I am working hive parts or not. I also eat comb honey and bee bread so not sure if there may be synergy there or not.
GG


----------



## Pchristu (Aug 10, 2016)

Haven’t tried internally, but I do brush the tincture on inner surface of new hive bodies, nucs, swarm traps, and it does smell FINE. Probably would make a nice cologne, give it a name like “Calvin Klein - Propolis Pour L’Homme”. User may find it attracting drones, SHB, yellow jackets, along with the intended barflies.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Pchristu said:


> Haven’t tried internally, but I do brush the tincture on inner surface of new hive bodies, nucs, swarm traps, and it does smell FINE. Probably would make a nice cologne, give it a name like “Calvin Klein - Propolis Pour L’Homme”. User may find it attracting drones, SHB, yellow jackets, along with the intended barflies.


FYI propolis is one of the ingredients in the still secret "Varnish" made to cote the Stradivarius Violin. It will help wood to hold up better.

What do you make your tincture with Wood grain Alcohol? do you have a formula?


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

There are many more health benefits for taking propolis internally, more than just the arthritis, that I use it for. I was only sharing my personal experience with it.

And I have one more experience to share since I just received an update on it: I've been advising a lady with her 12 year border collie that has Canine Lymphoma. The dog had noticeably enlarged lymph nodes in the throat and was having breathing difficulties. Cytology report confirmed the cancer. She contacted me on 11/13/19 and we started the dog on 1 gram of the propolis capsules that I take, along with 1/2 tablespoon of fresh/frozen bee pollen. The dog tolerated both well and doesn't have a problem eating either on the dog food.

About a week ago, the lady noticed the enlarged lymph nodes were not as big as they had been, and today when they took her to the vet, the vet said they were not enlarged anymore. So yet another win for the bee products. The dog will remain on the pollen/propolis mix for the rest of her life as some studies in rats have shown that the cancer will regrow once the propolis is no longer in the system.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

ruthiesbees said:


> There are many more health benefits for taking propolis internally, more than just the arthritis, that I use it for. I was only sharing my personal experience with it.
> 
> And I have one more experience to share since I just received an update on it: I've been advising a lady with her 12 year border collie that has Canine Lymphoma. The dog had noticeably enlarged lymph nodes in the throat and was having breathing difficulties. Cytology report confirmed the cancer. She contacted me on 11/13/19 and we started the dog on 1 gram of the propolis capsules that I take, along with 1/2 tablespoon of fresh/frozen bee pollen. The dog tolerated both well and doesn't have a problem eating either on the dog food.
> 
> About a week ago, the lady noticed the enlarged lymph nodes were not as big as they had been, and today when they took her to the vet, the vet said they were not enlarged anymore. So yet another win for the bee products. The dog will remain on the pollen/propolis mix for the rest of her life as some studies in rats have shown that the cancer will regrow once the propolis is no longer in the system.


Thanks for the neat story Ruth. Hopefully I am not like a rat or can keep bees for a long time


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

ruthiesbees said:


> There are many more health benefits for taking propolis internally, more than just the arthritis, that I use it for. I was only sharing my personal experience with it.
> 
> And I have one more experience to share since I just received an update on it: I've been advising a lady with her 12 year border collie that has Canine Lymphoma. The dog had noticeably enlarged lymph nodes in the throat and was having breathing difficulties. Cytology report confirmed the cancer. She contacted me on 11/13/19 and we started the dog on 1 gram of the propolis capsules that I take, along with 1/2 tablespoon of fresh/frozen bee pollen. The dog tolerated both well and doesn't have a problem eating either on the dog food.
> 
> About a week ago, the lady noticed the enlarged lymph nodes were not as big as they had been, and today when they took her to the vet, the vet said they were not enlarged anymore. So yet another win for the bee products. The dog will remain on the pollen/propolis mix for the rest of her life as some studies in rats have shown that the cancer will regrow once the propolis is no longer in the system.


one can google "what are the health benefits of propolis" click thru the arrows and get a better feel.

As it cannot be "patented" likely not much funded research. Most of what is out there comes from the folks who have tried it. so "unproven, or not scientifically proven" , could be the description you see.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Ruth said:” She contacted me on 11/13/19 and we started the dog on 1 gram of the propolis capsules that I take, along with 1/2 tablespoon of fresh/frozen bee pollen.”

I have a question on “bee pollen”... honey bees collect flower pollen, stash it in their corbicula, then bring to hive to house bees who use their enzymes etc. to make bee bread. So the pollen isn’t special honey bee pollen, but flower pollen. It doesn’t become honey bee pollen until the bees make bed bread. Am I missing something? I’m not trying to make anyone uncomfortable so if I have I apologize. Deb


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Cloverdale said:


> Ruth said:” She contacted me on 11/13/19 and we started the dog on 1 gram of the propolis capsules that I take, along with 1/2 tablespoon of fresh/frozen bee pollen.”
> 
> I have a question on “bee pollen”... honey bees collect flower pollen, stash it in their corbicula, then bring to hive to house bees who use their enzymes etc. to make bee bread. So the pollen isn’t special honey bee pollen, but flower pollen. It doesn’t become honey bee pollen until the bees make bed bread. Am I missing something? I’m not trying to make anyone uncomfortable so if I have I apologize. Deb


Hi Deb,

As I understand the pollen we use/can buy is "trapped" I.E. the bees go thru a fence and some of the pollen in the basket is knocked off. So "pollen" is the pollen from the stash on the corbicula, that is Mechanically removed at the hive entrance..

Bee bread is basically "fermented pollen with "Stuff" bees need pollen all year but flowers do not bloom in winter. So the bees add nectar and some bee spit/bacteria/forehead gland secretions to the pollen, pack it with their heads, to maybe 2/3 of the cell depth, it would be covered with capped honey if in the top parts of a hive and likely not covered in the bottom box. here in Mich they would use it from golden rod ending bloom until Dandelion start as "pollen"

So we do the same with Cabbage for instance, pack it with salt in a container for use in a time frame where we cannot go pick fresh cabbage.
Also As I understand the fermentation helps break down the "protective" shell of pollen grains allowing more adsorption of the proteins and such of pollen.
Pre-digestion basically.
GG


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

as bees pack the loose pollen into their pollen baskets, some of the nectar/enzymes are added at this time by the worker to keep it together in a ball, so even when the pollen is trapped off the legs of the bees, they have still added something to it. Here's a fun little 4 min video by PBS on the bees collecting pollen and bringing it home. https://www.facebook.com/NPR/videos/2792551914118970/


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

That video is somewhat misleading...Yes, I found some of this info on page 708-709 of the Hive and the Honey Bee. They (bees) only add a tiny bit of the simple sugars (carbohydrates) though, but the flower pollen itself is loaded minerals. It also states that “ pollen is not a perfect food for humans, and statements or claims implying that pollen is such are not only highly unscientific, but are also unprofessional and potentially damaging to the reputation of the bee industry, and ”the fact that pollen contains a relatively large amount of indigestible material”... something to ponder.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

This pollen info may be of interest:

>Professor Nicolai Tsitsin, a biologist and experimental botanist from the Longevity Institute of the former USSR, showed bee pollen was one of the reasons for the abundance of centenarians in the Caucasus Mountains of Soviet Georgia. All of the 200 people over the age of 125 whom he studied were regular consumers of the bee pollen in raw honey.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

clyderoad said:


> This pollen info may be of interest:
> 
> >Professor Nicolai Tsitsin, a biologist and experimental botanist from the Longevity Institute of the former USSR, showed bee pollen was one of the reasons for the abundance of centenarians in the Caucasus Mountains of Soviet Georgia. All of the 200 people over the age of 125 whom he studied were regular consumers of the bee pollen in raw honey.


Something else to ponder. Are you attending SABA this year?


----------



## Andhors (Dec 7, 2018)

shouldn’t propolis vary by location. It comes from the local flora. So, we can’t really discuss the benefits of propolis since there is likely a huge difference between propolis from Louisiana and propolis from Canada. Maybe it’s just the ethanol that is so healthy.&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

I actually even have propolis in my coffee by simply grinding the propolis in the same grinder I do coffee.
Now thinking of it, gee, I will be just tossing chunks of propolis into the coffee beens and grinding the mixed fixes at once.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Andhors said:


> shouldn’t propolis vary by location. It comes from the local flora. So, we can’t really discuss the benefits of propolis since there is likely a huge difference between propolis from Louisiana and propolis from Canada. Maybe it’s just the ethanol that is so healthy.��


As well propolis varies by time of the year, some resins are available spring (aspen) VRS fall (spruce), so the trappings may be slightly different due to the time of the year. And year to year as when wind storms tear off limbs, some of the leaked resins are collected.

As far as "likely a huge difference between propolis from Louisiana and propolis from Canada" Is wheat or apples the Exact same in Louisiana VRS Canada? the roots go into very different soil.... So sure it is different, But to suggest some propolis has no value is not necessarily true.

I would tend to agree some is better that others.
What I do is mix in a container, from different time slots and different Apiaries, and different hives. This "Blend" is what I use. I actually have 2 containers, one for the very clean and one for the stuff with bits of wood, a leg here and there etc. I eat the seconds and offer the best to friends and relatives, some are very happy to have it.
I am not in a position to do studies on the place or time of year that has the best results. and I do not feel it matters.
I have seen these type studies (All of the 200 people over the age of 125 whom he studied were regular consumers of the bee pollen in raw honey) The book Hive and the Honey bee has a study with German folks that is similar, As I recall 90 Plus percent of the over 100 people in the study were either bee keepers or have family that were. "suggesting" hive products add to longevity. Who Knows it may be the stings??

Hey If I have a pail full why not use some?? I figure the "indigestible" parts will pass....

As far as the "pollen" I Like to place a packed pollen comb up in a super. the bees fill the rest of the space and cap it with honey. You have like 2/3 bee bread and 1/3 honey. I cut it up in 1 inch squares. eat like candy.
Will it help, I do not know, It costs little and it is something I "can" do. As well there are like 19 different Esters in Wax, have they been studied?? We eat comb, so those go thru our systems as well.. It could be some combination of trace pollen wax esters and such working in Synergy. I do know Skeps are on the sides of the pyramids, so most of this is not "new" knowledge.

Cloverdale this statement is a stretch IMO "claims implying that pollen is such are not only highly unscientific, but are also unprofessional and potentially damaging to the reputation of the bee industry" I am not a bee professional, nor do I impact the bee industry. I am more like Greg grow/collect food stuff in the back yard for myself and friends and family. Hive products can and do make up a part of my families diet. Studies that uncover or cover claims are not likely to change what I do As I am doing what my family did for 4 generations. IMO the average American Diet is sad, I do not think adding hive products make it worse. FWIW My kids have "never" had antibiotics in their lives 10 yr and 12yr old their friends in school have some almost every year. Coincidence? could be, or may not be. Also 0 cavities for each. We also do raw milk and Colloidal Silver, and raw eggs, and bone broth, and other non standard not proven practices. Other parents freak out when I talk about it so now I just stand at the edge of the crowd and listen with a smile.
IMO you could chop up and eat the whole hive minus the metal , wood, bees brood, honey wax pollen and be fine. I see the bears to this same thing , My hive has never killed a bear.....Omnivore so are we. If I could just sleep all winter.........
GG


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

“Cloverdale this statement is a stretch IMO "claims implying that pollen is such are not only highly unscientific, but are also unprofessional and potentially damaging to the reputation of the bee industry" I am not a bee professional, nor do I impact the bee industry. I am more like Greg grow/collect food stuff in the back yard for myself and friends and family. Hive products can and do make up a part of my families diet. Studies that uncover or cover claims are not likely to change what I do As I am doing what my family did for 4 generations. IMO the average American Diet is sad, I do not think adding hive products make it worse. FWIW My kids have "never" had antibiotics in their lives 10 yr and 12yr old their friends in school have some almost every year. Coincidence? could be, or may not be. Also 0 cavities for each. We also do raw milk and Colloidal Silver, and raw eggs, and bone broth, and other non standard not proven practices. Other parents freak out when I talk about it so now I just stand at the edge of the crowd and listen with a smile.
IMO you could chop up and eat the whole hive minus the metal , wood, bees brood, honey wax pollen and be fine. I see the bears to this same thing , My hive has never killed a bear.....Omnivore so are we. If I could just sleep all winter.........
GG”
Thanks for responding! First I try and not anthropomorphise people and bees....I can’t seem to convey here that I am not arguing the benefits of the hive AT ALL! or disagree with it! What I am saying is there is so much BS out there, weird claims people come up with, that my finite mind needs a backup not just opinions, because everyone seems to differ in their circumstances and bees.
I do go to the reputable Honey Bee books for information and feel that the Hive and the Honey Bee, is a good one in addition to others. That statement was taken right from the book pg 708-709, and I wonder why it was put in there. No explanation for writing that, so again something to think about.
As for your diet you mentioned above, it’s nothing new, is it? Im happy there is such an awareness for healthy eating. That’s the way it was in my parents and grandparents time. Sweet potatoe farmers in South Jersey, along with beehives, and my great grandmother flapping up her dress in front of the hives so the bees would sting her ailing knees.( Doesn’t help my arthritis in my hands though). Wholesome food and milk. My son never had a cavity, he’s 39, and my daughter had a few. Oral hygiene helps a lot. I cant seem to keep up with my garden because I’m always doing bees somehow and I get tired; I try and buy organic but it’s so expensive, so I might try again if I can get the garden going. We have a very short season here. Thanks for the talk and experiences.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Cloverdale said:


> GG”
> Thanks for responding! First I try and not anthropomorphise people and bees....I can’t seem to convey here that I am not arguing the benefits of the hive AT ALL! or disagree with it! What I am saying is there is so much BS out there, weird claims people come up with, that my finite mind needs a backup not just opinions, because everyone seems to differ in their circumstances and bees.
> I do go to the reputable Honey Bee books for information and feel that the Hive and the Honey Bee, is a good one in addition to others. That statement was taken right from the book pg 708-709, and I wonder why it was put in there. No explanation for writing that, so again something to think about.
> As for your diet you mentioned above, it’s nothing new, is it? Im happy there is such an awareness for healthy eating. That’s the way it was in my parents and grandparents time. Sweet potatoe farmers in South Jersey, along with beehives, and my great grandmother flapping up her dress in front of the hives so the bees would sting her ailing knees.( Doesn’t help my arthritis in my hands though). Wholesome food and milk. My son never had a cavity, he’s 39, and my daughter had a few. Oral hygiene helps a lot. I cant seem to keep up with my garden because I’m always doing bees somehow and I get tired; I try and buy organic but it’s so expensive, so I might try again if I can get the garden going. We have a very short season here. Thanks for the talk and experiences.


Cloverdale, it is nice to know there are "Others"  I called my dad who is still with us and asked him why they had bees got stung and ate most of the Hive products. Also asked if they had any books on bees. Answer was : We did it because when young Grand pa did it, and grandpa, inferent his grandpa did it. It just was. Also When I ,, 4 th generation, beekeeper bought the book "Hive and the Honey bee" in 78 or so it was the first bee book he was aware of in the whole family. he said they could not afford books. they did what others did and used trial and error. at the Time I recall him saying what? did you not trust what I told you? to go get a book. Keep in mind I am not sure how much he could read. I think at some level they story told and spoke and taught things to the offspring, in the time slots we now use to browse the net and watch TV. You likely paid attention or learned the hard way or perished. Odd,, I have access to 100s of books and the net and I am still looking, they had access to almost no books and no internet and never really looked for information like we do today. Some sort of culture shift I guess. Now we want proof from strangers, backup data to match our perception of things. Times are very different. Have a great day
GG


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Speaking of propolis tincture....

Testimonials from the Russian forum (similar to BS): http://www.pchelovod.info
Exact post: http://www.pchelovod.info/index.php?showtopic=9471&view=findpost&p=176337



> ...propolis helped me twice...
> 
> Once I had stomach ulcer and nothing helped.
> Then someone suggested propolis tincture before meals and when I was in pain.
> ...


A cool tip from that same topic.
- combine about one pea of propolis with a chewing gum stick
- chew on it until you feel like spitting it all out ( 1-2-more hours? I don't know - probably when it is feels "used up")
Should help with most all colds and such.
Should stat as soon as you feel like getting cold (sore throat, etc).


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

My two propolis mats arrived from Mann Lake yesterday. I already have a large bottle of 190 proof Everclear. BTW, in VA you need a special grain alcohol permit to purchase it. Looking forward to trying the tincture for myself. Scientifically proven or not, many home remedies have a basis of truth to their claims, especially the ones that have been around for thousands of years. Willow bark tea anyone?


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Making second batch of the grain alcohol/propolis tincture.








I am taking it proactively now days (influenza, etc) - 1/4 teaspoon per day (mix the tincture in water and drink it).
So far I did not get sick yet this winter (a common occurrence for me - a couple of times per winter).

Two of the kids got sickly so far - this is what they get from me too - propolis tincture, no IFs or BUTs.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

GregV said:


> Making second batch of the grain alcohol/propolis tincture.
> View attachment 53619
> 
> 
> ...


 Reminds me when I was a child my brothers and ?I lined up taking a spoonful of cod liver oil EVERYDAY before school; no ifs or buts either!


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

At least the propolis tincture has alcohol in it. Cod liver oil, yuck.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

JWPalmer said:


> At least the propolis tincture has alcohol in it. Cod liver oil, yuck.


Wife was becoming concerned with me serving "alcohol" to the kids.

I went like:
Honey, our home-made sourdough bread and kefir all have natural booze in them too. 
And we love the stuff. 
That's what the normal fermentation does.
LOL.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Made my initial batches with 95% ethanol.

But now I think this may have been a minor error, because some of the propolis components dissolve well in water, but no so much in ethanol (per my readings).
And so the 95% extracts are not the most potent.

The next batch I will do in 70% ethanol.
Here is just one reference as to "why":


> extractions with a 70% solution of alcohol as the most active


http://www.fao.org/3/w0076e/w0076e14.htm

How to make 70% ethanol from standard 95% ethanol (e.g. Everclear).


> to make 70% ethanol from 95% ethanol, take 70 mL of 95% ethanol and add enough water to bring the volume to 95 mL. You will then have 95 mL of 70% ethanol.


http://stainsfile.info/prepare/preserve/preservative-ethanol70.htm


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

GregV said:


> Made my initial batches with 95% ethanol.
> 
> But now I think this may have been a minor error, because some of the propolis components dissolve well in water, but no so much in ethanol (per my readings).
> And so the 95% extracts are not the most potent.
> ...


I used 151 pure grain Alcohol 75% I think, feels wild on your skin,, first the cool from the Alcohol then the tacky from the propolis. only tasted it looks like i could drink it..
GG


----------



## ismail akyüz (Jan 20, 2020)

Do you think it would be useful if we swallow propolis raw?


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

ismail akyüz said:


> Do you think it would be useful if we swallow propolis raw?


People do it, but for better absorption reasons, it is best to have propolis in finely-pulverized structure - powder or tincture/solution products.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

So very timely with the COVID - I got lots of propolis tincture handy.
Have been taking it daily every morning.
Get 1/4 teaspoon of tincture, mix with cold water, and down it.
Not a single cold yet this year (unusual for me).


----------



## J&J Bees (Jun 10, 2019)

I made tincture with everclear after freezing the propolis and pulverizing twice. I then added the two ingredients to a half pint jar placed a lid on it, and shook the jar daily. There was always sediment that would settle to the bottom. After 1-2 weeks I poured the mixture through a strainer and then again through a coffee filter. Anything that comes in contact is difficult to clean so be careful. I then put the filtered tincture into an eye dropper. (It reminds me of cleaning paint brushes and ending up with a mess) I put the mixture directly on scrapes and have placed directly On questionable teeth that were sensitive to hot and cold. Its very strong and feels like it is removing skin on your gums, but doesn't. I would mix with water, but am sure it would leave residue on the glass and make for a difficult cleanup. It also wants to seal up the threads on the eye dropper making it difficult to open. I like how it seals a cut and reminds me of that stuff they used to sell called nu-skin. I will experiment more this winter when I have more time, but wanted to share my experience so far.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

J&J Bees said:


> ....*am sure it would leave residue on the glass and make for a difficult cleanup. * It also wants to seal up the threads on the eye dropper making it difficult to open. I like how it seals a cut and reminds me of that stuff they used to sell called nu-skin. I will experiment more this winter when I have more time, but wanted to share my experience so far.


Indeed, when I consume it with water, some propolis will stick to the mug/glass walls.

However, I add more water and rinse it off/scrape with a spoon and and drink some more.
Whatever is still sticking - use a little baking soda - all it takes to remove clean.
The glasses/mugs used are cleanable just fine and not a show-stopper.
Such minutia should not be stopping people from taking the propolis. 

As the cold/flu season is setting in again, I will be using my tincture (prepared lots of it).
Also have been putting propolis away; have to have a good stash.


----------

